# EHD in Miami Co



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

ODNR is investigating cases of EHD in Miami Co. Their area of investigation is in the Bethel Twp area which is north of Huber heights, south of casstown and east of troy. So far from what I've seen at last count 25 good size racks have been removed off some of the bucks. All the deer have been found in or along water. If you drive in the area, you can smell the death and decay its that bad. Ill be posting pics here stortly.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Sad sight


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

If not mistaken, deer seek out and submerge themselves in the water in an attempt to cool down from the disease. 
Caused by an insect not deer to deer contact?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

What does the state to to confirm? Brain, spinal cord and fluids to test?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Learned something new. 

https://www.mossyoak.com/our-obsession/blogs/deer/facts-on-epizootic-hemorrhagic-disease-in-deer


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There's different ways to test. Blood and tissue from certain organs can all be used.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I hunt less than 5 miles north of this area. Its going to be interesting because I know guys that hunt in the affected area and alot of times we have the same bucks on camera. I'm on my up to my spot now to check the creek and sniff around, hoping for the best.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Just got the word from Miami Co odnr, that it is EHD and its 25 confirmed cases so far.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Man that is a shame! Some nice bucks for sure. Mother nature can be brutal. Probably going to take a couple years to get back to what you had in that area?


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Lewzer, thanks for the link on EHD, good read!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Had a bad outbreak in southeast Oh. in 2007 and the numbers were similar. Took more than a couple years for numbers to come back. Still here of a few cases every year but, when there is a bad kill off, it is devastating.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The paper today had a write up about a outbreak of EHD , several other counties are on the list for possible EHD also, portage got hit years back ,its recovered now and would hate to see it happen again. I remember seeing one or two deer the entire season. Here’s a bit from the paper.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the article.


----------

